# ?Fork attachment Rufus Hussey method?



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anybody know for sure, how Rufus Hussey attached the bands to the fork. And for that matter band to the pouch.

I have a number of natural forks ready to "carve" down and now learning the various fork attachments used on naturals.

Rufus' method seemed different by what I could make out in the videos. I tried but just couldn't see well enough.

Tex, this could be a video for you if you know. I think it would be of interest to many especially if his method was not typical.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Rufus vid on A+ you tube


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> Rufus vid on A+ you tube


Thanks Brock, I have watched this a few times and I have a relatively good idea about what I am seeing but I have assumed too many things without being absolutely sure and humble pie comes my way. Therefore, I am hoping I could see one being held still and up close. It is the subtlties of each persons method that can make a difference. For instance his forks are what would likely be called High forks but his attachment is low, to the point that the band draw is not high up on the fork.

The other thing that seems contrary to all I have seen in slingshots is that with his method of tying and shooting he is pulling the band on the same side as it is attached. Hmmmm


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Could watch Rufus all day, he just had to be the BEST=EVER=EVER=EVER
































brockfnsamson said:


> Rufus vid on A+ you tube


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Rufus vid on A+ you tube


The other thing that seems contrary to all I have seen in slingshots is that with his method of tying and shooting he is pulling the band on the same side as it is attached. Hmmmm
[/quote]

I always thought the same, doesn't seem right? But that's like questioning God.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Rufus was a true instinctive flip shooter. I think that early on he put the band over the top and tied both sides. I have seen a couple of his tied that way, but it could have been that they were re-ties by someone else. He made on average one "Bean shooter" a day for many years. He made more "Bean shooters" than I have tied bands, but I will probably catch up in the next 6 months if my health allows. I am proud to have one of his "Bean shooters". Like Rufus, Ivan Glen could tie up a slingshot while sitting and talking to you with string all by him self and I never seen one of his come untied. I have never seen another man tie one as fast as Ivan could. I have been ask to show the Rufus tie method. I did not want to dig his up as I don't know where it is right now but here is a picture showing how he tied the one that I have. Knot is on the backof this way with nothing over the top. He did not pull the bands back over the top when shooting. Later on he just used a whole rubber band and twisted it over the rubber with no knot. sorry about the poor picture quality, but I have a different camera that I have not figgered out yet. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

I watched the Rufus Hussey video's several times and I observed the following:

1. He cut a notch on the band side of the fork.
2. He folded a one inch loop on the end of the band.
3. He laid the band down the angle of the fork, positioning the loop to stick up above the fork for 1/4 inch (+,-).
4. He wrapped and tied a cut in half #32 rubber band around the fork and band.

However...

I had a long fork natural and wanted to move the bands up and down, so, I did not cut the notch.

I did not cut the rubber band. Instead I looped the uncut rubber band around the fork and band and pulled the rubber band tight. Then I continued to loop the rubber band around the fork, twisting the rubber band each time until I reached the end and dropped the last loop over the top of the fork.

This arrangement is for 'through the fork' shooting, and I sight down the bands.

I have two naturals, tied with the modified Hussey method, that I use as rock and acorn shooters. I am very satisified with the set up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm, you must be a Flip shooter also! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The Rufus fork that I have does not have real smooth tips and I think that he left the loop stuck up was to protect the bands when he shot. Maybe one in his family could share some information. At one time I was in contact with one, but have now lost the email address. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

"The other thing that seems contrary to all I have seen in slingshots is that with his method of tying and shooting he is pulling the band on the same side as it is attached. Hmmmm."

I had noticed that, too, Rayshot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, I found my Rufus Hussey Bean Shooter. He put his ties on the outside of the fork tips. The bands anr shot, but I have keep it orginal. Hope you enjoy the pictures. Tex-Shooter


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> OK, I found my Rufus Hussey Bean Shooter. He put his ties on the outside of the fork tips. The bands anr shot, but I have keep it orginal. Hope you enjoy the pictures. Tex-Shooter


If you look at the left hand picture of Tex-Shooters post you can see the notch Hussey cut. Also I do not think he spent any time (if at all) rounding over the end of the fork. Which, with the rubber tab sticking out above the fork prevented unnecessary band rubbing on the fork ends.

If you cut a natural latex band to Hussey specifications.....3/4 x 14.....and allowing 2 inches for the tie, you end up with a very hefty set of bands. But then it looks like Hussey shot some pretty big rocks...1 to 1 1/2 inches.

All in all, it looks like Hussey spent a minimum amount of time producing a very shootable slingshot. Cut, clean, dry, notch, tie, and shoot.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> OK, I found my Rufus Hussey Bean Shooter. He put his ties on the outside of the fork tips. The bands anr shot, but I have keep it orginal. Hope you enjoy the pictures. Tex-Shooter


Your the man, Bill! Thanks for those pictures. Hey you got one of his Right Hand shooters (the video link above reveals the humor if you missed the RH part). LOL


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Does anybody know for sure, how Rufus Hussey attached the bands to the fork. And for that matter band to the pouch.
> 
> I have a number of natural forks ready to "carve" down and now learning the various fork attachments used on naturals.
> 
> ...


I think that mel menzel of slinshots of the world called it "african attachment" facing down.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Please, what was the wood used by king Rufus Hussey ?

xav


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dog Wood or Maple! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Dog Wood or Maple! -- Tex-Shooter












thank.

Xav


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, Tex-Shooter for posting those pics.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hussey, Bill hayes, both my heroes! is it possible for Hussey's to be found anywhere? i think not, but am forced to ask.

thanks


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

2 have come up on eBay in the last 3 months, they hit the 100+ price range if I remember correctly. There are a number of good vids on YouTube of Mr Hussey, put up by his nephew I believe. In one vid he said the only wood he wouldn't use was persimon (sp?) because it made you mouth pucker but I believe he preferred maple and dogwood.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Those who have seen my Typical Panama naturals have seen one method of protecting the rubber on forks that were made with little more than a pocket knife for tools. The method I use is not the only typical tie used in Panama. My brother in law showed me how he tied his as a boy and his method is identical to Rufus's.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Those who have seen my Typical Panama naturals have seen one method of protecting the rubber on forks that were made with little more than a pocket knife for tools. The method I use is not the only typical tie used in Panama. My brother in law showed me how he tied his as a boy and his method is identical to Rufus's.


when my natural gets here (hopefully today) i will check it out Henry, i am so anxious to try a natural, and will examine they manufacture and tie methods so i can replicate them.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice thread!!! Thanks for putting up the pics Bill!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)




----------

